# Transmisión de internet por micro ondas



## silver2

hola amigos del foro , tengo un problema en un trabajo que tengo que presentar a fin de año respecto o referido a las tele comunicaciones , yo pensaba hacer un enlace satelital pero creo que el costo es muy elevado entonces estoy optando hacer un enlace mediante micro ondas pero el problema es que la distancia es de 600km quisiera por favor me den una manito por que no tengo buenos conocimientos en enlaces de micro ondas respecto a los equipos que se utilizan todo eso.

si alguien tiene información referido xfis
gracias.


----------



## mauricio27ni

Amigo silver2 yo trabajo en telecomunicaciones y exactamente en enlaces por microondas y déjame decirte que no he visto ningún radio que pueda transmitir a 600kms y que sea por microondas, esto se debe a las restricciones que hay para el uso de las microondas, a como debes de saber una exposición muy fuerte e ellas puede ser dañino para la salud, los radios mas potentes que he visto logran transmitir a 50 kms por microondas y con una excelente línea de vista, así que para transmitir 600kms con enlaces por microondas terrenas deberás utilizar repetidoras para llegar hasta el punto donde quieras llegar. 

Saludos desde Nicaragua


----------



## silver2

bueno gracias , en todo caso tendría que hacer un enlace satelital quisiera por favor me diera una manito en este trabajo por que como le comentaba no tengo entendido muy bien el tema que equipos tendría que usar todo eso o en donde podría encontrar información respecto al tema.
gracias:


----------



## DANIEL_15

Quisiera saber como crear un aparato para enviar internet a un radio de 1 km. Espero puedan ayudarme, desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## vinho

Hola Daniel.
Si quieres crear uno desde cero, es bastante complejo. Pero si quieres implementar uno con componentes ya diseñados, pordías usar productos WiFi (marca ICOM, por ejemplo) pero con una antena directiva de alta ganancia...
Saludos!


----------



## Maxtor

ops: 

Hola, la solucion que propone el compañero arriba, me parece bastante viable, alguna vez escuché que en cartagena alguien realizo ese trabajo, y le funcionó.... Pero como te digo son rumores. Debes tener en cuenta que WiFi es una tecnologia de corto alcance, no puedes pretender tener acceso a tan grandes distancias asi no mas. Yo te recomendaria que miraras mas acerca de Wimax, aki he ayudado a instalar dichos radios con un alcance efectivo de 4kms, y un ancho de banda que puede pasar los 3Mbps


----------



## vinho

Si no me engaño, WiFi de Icom ofrece un alcande máximo de 800 Mts, de ahí a 100Mts creo que es bastante posible...


----------



## hipower

Hola que tal, yo trabajo en una empresa dedicada a tal motivo, que es transmisión de internet a una red grande, y los equipos que utilizamos son canopy, bajol, senao, y lo que mas te aconsejo es usar un equipo edimax, que tiene un costo de 80 dolares mas o menos, y se transmite a 2.4 gb creo de frecuencia, obviamente ese es un cliente, vas a necesitar un ap, o sea access point, o un servidor, que puede ser un motorola. te aconsejo que si vas a hacer este tipo de red, lo hagas con esos equipos, ya que tienen un alcance muy bueno, y funcionan muy bien, en cambio en wifi, no tengo mucha idea de ese tipo de transmisión pero he visto redes wifi, que solo encierran un radio de 30 metros nada mas, son para lugares cerrados, como oficinas, bancos, etc, y con muchos problemas de velocidad por lo que me han comentado


----------



## fvillafa

Hace un tiempo quise hacer un proyecto como ese y estuve investigando. El alcance depende
mucho de si tienes una linea visual entre los dos puntos libre de obstáculos.

Se utilizan las llamadas "cavidades gunn plexer" de microondas que emiten (y reciben)
mediante un diodo Shockley te envío dos direcciones con mucha información:

http://db0fhn.efi.fh-nuernberg.de/db0scs/atvlink/cach/10ghzdata.htm

http://www.thegleam.com/ke5fx/uwave.html

espero les sea útil

saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## cripto

Seria interesante conseguir mayor alcanse con el wifi asi podria conectar a 2amigos por red y pasar archivos como si fuera lan y a mucha mas velocidad que por internet.

El wimax ya a salido a la venta me parece que aun no y aunque saliera creo que el wimax es para crear redes wan y no en lan o algo asi.

La antena y el proyecto que pones fvillafa tambien se podria hacer con un wifi con salida de antena para ponerle una antena parabolica.

Saludos


----------



## wimax

te aconsejo los equipos de demarchtech tengo un enlace a 7 km por inertnet tanto a 2.4 Ghz y 5.8 Ghz pero el mejor es a 2.4 Ghz, uno es maestro y otro es esclavo lo mas importante es saber y tener un abuena alineacion paar que soporte el ancho de banda.
espero que te haya servido
Saludos y que viva el conociemiento


----------



## ferdaval

Hola bueno yo por aqui tambien ando pidiendo ayuda necesito realizar un proyecto de microondas , espero que alguien me pueda ayudar 

Gracias 

Fernadna Davalos


----------



## renoid

silver2 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro , tengo un problema en un trabajo que tengo que presentar a fin de año respecto o referido a las tele comunicaciones , yo pensaba hacer un enlace satelital pero creo que el costo es muy elevado entonces estoy optando hacer un enlace mediante micro ondas pero el problema es que la distancia es de 600km quisiera por favor me den una manito por que no tengo buenos conocimientos en enlaces de micro ondas respecto a los equipos que se utilizan todo eso.
> 
> si alguien tiene información referido xfis
> gracias.



Hola, En la ciudad donde vivo hay varios enlaces WiFi de larga distancia, incluso se realizó un enlace de 300 Km, (creo que es el record mundial hasta la fecha).  Les recomiendo que lean este libro: 

http://wndw.net/pdf/wndw3-es/wndw3-es-ebook.pdf

A partir de la Página 359 (o 347) se habla del enlace de 300 Km.

Tambien en el siguiente enlace:

EsLaRed bate el record mundial de transmisión a distancia con tecnología WiFi.

Por supuesto todo esto es utilizando productos comerciales para la banda de 2.4 GHz. (WiFi)


----------



## ojosverdes

Mira silver2 por mi experiencia en esto del internet es facil, lo dificil es el dinero que esta dispuesto a gastar, jajaja, mira para un enlace satelital necesitas( por supuesto un satelite que maneje la señal o la rebote como lo quieras ver), unas antenas de plato de por lo menos dos metros, para que quede chingon, unos routers, un cable como de 4 dolares el metro como el lmr-400, y por supuesto que tengas acceso a las coordenadas del satelite para dirigir la antena, desde tu casa y disponer que del otro lado tengan las misma posibilidades de dirigir la antena, y eso te sale en unos mangos muy caros, por lo que lo mas recomendable es hacer un enlace con tecnologia wifi a 2.4ghz, por que la de wimax trabaja a 4 0 5 ghz y todavia no esta muy estandarizado el sistema y las antenas son muy dificiles de encontrar por aca, bueno esto en mi barrio, jajaja, ahi te lo dejo de tarea, ademas el enlace mas grande que he visto es de 100kms, y eso con linea directa, y con booster, bueno para Daniel 15, lo que propones es muy usado por los barrios jodidos, pero no tal como un aparato que lo puedas armar , estos aparatos no deben detener fugas de señal, asi como sus costos en la produccion son muy elevados, lo que yo te propongo es conseguirte un router de los "Linksys" o los Gateway q salen buenos para este tipo de cosas, te armas una super antenota omnidireccional de 18dbi o la compras,me refiero a super antenota ya que debe quedar como a 9 metros arriba de tu azotea, depende de las leyes de tu pais, por que aca nos cobran( no vaya a chocar una avioneta, con el presidente adentro y te carga), jaja, la bajada de la antena con cable lmr-400, asi el router va hacer tu servidor de internet, los que se quieran colgar a tu red, necesitan aflojarte un varo, jajaja, y una antena direccional(yaguis) de por lo menos 12dbi , dirigida hacia tu super antenota, y listo el costo aprox de esto por aca si lo quieres comprar todo es de 400 dolares mas el servicio de internet de por lo menos 3mbs, si te quieres ahorrar un buen varote, hay foros donde te dicen como armarte las antenas, y que me han salido excelentes, eso si necesitas un chingo de paciencia, y ya con esto te sale por menos de 150dolares mas el servicio de internet, y los puedes recuperar con los que se te cuelguen.


----------



## aagh1

Componentes  bÁsicos de un sistema de transmision  y recepcion microondas
Tengo un tabajo final para la catedra de MICROONDAS II de Ingenieria en Telecomunicaciones, y el mismo consiste en realizar un analisis detallado de un sistema de transmision en el espectro de las microondas, mi problema es fijar un criterio o un punto de partida que me permita desarrollar el tema o sistema lo mas minuciosamente, es por eso que me plantee una pregunta preliminar, ¿cuales son los componentes minimos o basicos que me permitan realizar una transmision microondas? y la otra pregunta es ¿que sistema puede llegar a ser el mas sencillo ya que carezco de tiempo suficiente para realizar un trabajo muy extenso?, me gustaria obtener Una lista detallada de los componentes tal vez organizados en un diagrama de bloques y de alli basaria mi estudio tecnico riguroso desde el punto de vista ingenieril y diseño, desde la identificacion de componentes pasivos y activos su interconexcion, perdidas por insercion o en otras palabras realizar la matriz de dispercion de todo el sistema, para si estoy bien preparado.

Si alguien tiene algun material que pueda ayudarme a dar ese primer paso de fijar un sistema en especifico se lo agradeceria enormemente y recompensaria en la medida de mis posibilidades.

Gracias

Alex Galaviz , VENEZUELA


----------



## RaulN

Amigo aagh1.

Actualmente hay modulos emisores y receptores de microondas que pueden trabajar a 2.4Ghz (espacio libre).

No te presento un diagrama en bloques y una lista de componentes porque me parece poco etico de tu parte ya que deberias averiguar un poco mas, en Venezuela Microondas II no quiere decir primer semestre, mas bien es algo llegando a 10mo o hasta materia de postgrado.

Si deseas hacer un enlace de micro con linea de vista, todo reside en el amplificador y en las antenas.

Aqui tienes una lista de modulos q puedes usar para la etapa de microondas, a cada modulo puedes introducirle audio-video o cualquier onda que necesites.

http://www.active-robots.com/products/radio-solutions/av-modules.shtml

Saludos UNE, Venezuela


----------



## aagh1

Disculpame si te parecio falto de etica mi peticion, lo que sucede es que ha sido muy poco el tiempo para realizar una buena investigacion, en realidad ya he madurado mas la idea y conversando con el prof. El me comentÓ que el objetivo principal de la asignacion no es realizar un diseÑo, sino  caracterizar paso a paso un sistema de transmision microondas haciendo su estudio por medio de matrices de dispersion de cada uno de los componentes pasivos y activos. Por eso es que la asignacion no fue programada con anticipacion sino de una semana para la otra, sin embargo este proceso de caracterizacion y analisis del sistema es bastante tedioso para el tiempo impuesto para la presentacion del mismo. 

De todas maneras gracias por la informacion


----------



## LeonKennedy

disculpen mi ignorancia, pero quizas puedan ayudarme, yo poseo dos cable modem con sus respectivas antenas microondas, yo quisiera saber si puedo hacer un enlace entre ambas en una distancia de 2 km aproximadamente, les adjunto las imagenes de los dos cable modems y de la antena


----------



## janemeto

jajajaja, iba a hacer una pregunta, pero este hilo tiene mas de 4 años, y parece que los que han escrito, esperan que la pregunta tenga mas de un año para responder.


----------



## LeonKennedy

pregunta igual!!!!  kizas tengas suerte!


----------

